# Can you leave your Medela Pump In Style in the car?



## Greenmomma (Jan 25, 2007)

I use donor milk for DS. I am a breast cancer survivor and my surgery to remove the mass and reconstruct my breast severed my milk ducts. I pumped and all - but never got more than droplets that couldn't make it to the collection bottle. It was very sad.

My milk donor would like to have an extra pump to leave in her car so she doesn't have the hassle of toting it back and forth and I have an extra Pump In Style I can give her but I am worried that subjecting the machinery to the climate and humidity extremes in a vehicle will have an adverse effect on its ability to work! The pump was over $300, so I don't want to mistreat it. At the same time, I don't want to inconvenience my donor mama since she does such an amazing favor for us by donating her excess milk to my baby.

You see I am in quite a pickle. Please help! What is your best advice?


----------



## EmmasmomShana (Oct 20, 2006)

I would say just contact Medela customer service. They are fantastic about helping with questions and such.

(got this from their website):
Medela Customer Service representitives are available Monday-Friday 7:30 am - 8:00 pm CST and Saturday 8:00 am - 12:00 pm at 1-800-435-8316.


----------



## bodhicitta3 (Jun 19, 2006)

ditto customer service and congrats to you and applause to your donor mama for working together to provide the best fo your baby!


----------

